# Footer - unten fixiert - beim Scrollen soll er verschwinden!



## tykee (16. August 2011)

Moin,

ich erarbeite gerade ein Konzept für eine Homepage und stelle mir gerade die Frage, ob Folgendes möglich ist:

Einfacher 3-teiliger Aufbau der Website:
- Header+Navi
- Contentbereich
- Footer

... mit folgender Funktionsweise:
Der Footer soll immer am unteren Bildschirmrand bleiben, d.h. wenn der Contentbereich wenig beinhaltet, soll dieser Bereich trotzdem den Platz füllen und der Footer unten "kleben". Sobald der Contentbereich aber soviel Inhalt hat, dass gescrollt werden soll, soll der Footer auch aus dem Bild verschwinden und erst beim Scrollen erscheinen.

Ist wahrscheinlich leichter, als ich mir das gerade vorstelle. Hoffe ich zumindest 
Bin über jegliche Hilfestellung dankbar.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## hela (16. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich glaube in den FAQ "Wie lässt sich der Footer am unteren Fensterrand ausrichten?" steht alles, was du wissen möchtest.


----------

